
The world's largest library of historical European martial arts books - Tomte
http://wiktenauer.com/wiki/Main_Page
======
mcherba
If anyone wants to try using some of this stuff and not just looking at it,
there are a number of schools that study the martial arts described in these
manuals. Depending on where you are you can probably find a local(ish) study
group or school here:
[http://hemaalliance.com/?page_id=686](http://hemaalliance.com/?page_id=686) I
run a group just southwest of Portland Oregon (www.nwarmizare.com), and we're
one of four local groups all studying different things. We specialize in the
techniques of Fiore die Liberi.

------
samstave
There is an awesome /r/ on this too:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/wma](http://www.reddit.com/r/wma)

\---

On a semi-related aside, I teach knife throwing -- if anyone is interested and
lives in the bay area. Msg me for more info.

------
ommunist
A lot of that was once at AEMMA site, but long gone. I am glad many titles are
back again.

------
thret
Under Weapons -> Marriage Counselling.

Could be a mistake methinks.

~~~
aurelian
More on judicial combat between a man and a woman:

[http://www.aemma.org/onlineResources/trial_by_combat/combat_...](http://www.aemma.org/onlineResources/trial_by_combat/combat_man_and_woman.htm)

~~~
Scuds
I suppose that would fall under marital martial arts...

------
mathattack
Ummm... Australia is listed as Europe....

